# Baxters first haircut



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, my wife took him to the groomers today for his first trim. Was worried that then groomer was going to rump him, but was pleasantly surprised with the outcome.

First time we've really seen his eyes.

Will try to take some more pictures over the next few days. Hard to get one as he's never still.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a lovely haircut,he looks adorable!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no this pics has got me wanting a choccy one again   

Lovely trim Baxter xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely haircut, what a relief. Stick with that groomers, they're good


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

What a fabulous cut...he's handsome!!!


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

heres another


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy Baxter is and his first hair cut went well.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Perfect cut and length. Very handsome!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh no this pics has got me wanting a choccy one again
> 
> Lovely trim Baxter xxx


dooooo it!!! 

Baxter looks awesome!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------

